

Concept to Finished Piece – Generations of an Electronics Project - rellik
http://www.plainlystated.com/2013/06/concept-to-finished-piece-generations-of-an-electronics-project/

======
samspenc
Great piece. I loved another blog post on the same author's page here:
[http://www.plainlystated.com/2012/01/opening-an-etsy-
store-t...](http://www.plainlystated.com/2012/01/opening-an-etsy-store-two-
weeks-in&#x2F);

~~~
rellik
Thanks :) I (OP, and blog author) have been doing Etsy for a little over a
year now and try to blog about my process. I don't get a ton of sales (a few a
month), but it's a fun side-project.

